# What's this about surge as a multiplier? (in ca?)



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

So über send a thing saying the surges will now be multipliers. wtf?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

This is the way it used to be. Should be better.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Yup, check your email. Multipliers are back, it seems. In calif I think, not sure other states.


----------



## nerdynerd (Nov 23, 2019)

its obvious. surges have always been multipliers for pax. but they had changed it to a fixed amount for drivers. using this method uber took a huge cut of the fare. with uber's attempt to keep in line with ab5, they are reverting the pay to drivers back to multipliers so all their cut will always be 25%


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

nerdynerd said:


> its obvious. surges have always been multipliers for pax. but they had changed it to a fixed amount for drivers. using this method uber took a huge cut of the fare. with uber's attempt to keep in line with ab5, they are reverting the pay to drivers back to multipliers so all their cut will always be 25%


So, what does this MEAN? It's be 100 dollar ride instead of a 50 dollar ride with $2 thrown on?


----------



## nerdynerd (Nov 23, 2019)

it means. passengers will no longer have fixed prices. they will also get estimates. so when drivers get paid with a miles plus time calculation, uber will only add 25% on top of that for their cut and the total is what the passenger pays.

if a surge ride is 2x 50 bucks for a total of 100 bucks. you get 75 bucks. uber gets 25 bucks

my question would be. are they still keeping the minimum fare? if so, then our minimum for short trips would also increase right? for example a 6 dollar minimum fare would now yield a 4.50 pay for the driver.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

nerdynerd said:


> it means. passengers will no longer have fixed prices. they will also get estimates. so when drivers get paid with a miles plus time calculation, uber will only add 25% on top of that for their cut and the total is what the passenger pays.
> 
> if a surge ride is 2x 50 bucks for a total of 100 bucks. you get 75 bucks. uber gets 25 bucks
> 
> my question would be. are they still keeping the minimum fare? if so, then our minimum for short trips would also increase right? for example a 6 dollar minimum fare would now yield a 4.50 pay for the driver.


 That's a good question so does this mean over all you will actually be making money


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> That's a good question so does this mean over all you will actually be making money


it should. Uber max is 25% for X and 28% for the other levels. Think of surge, Uber take limited to 25% vs what it was before......


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

The good ol’ days are back!


----------



## nerdynerd (Nov 23, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> That's a good question so does this mean over all you will actually be making money


I posted this on another thread but overall, you will probably only make slightly more. because

1. you will make more on short trips if they keep the minimum fairs for pax the same. if they lower if you will make the same.

2. you will make the same on all non minimum non surge fairs.

3. you will make less on the previous sticky short trip fairs that no longer exist.

4. you will make more on surge long trip fairs.

overall you should make slightly more. the larger impact will be that the pax pays less...


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

nerdynerd said:


> I posted this on another thread but overall, you will probably only make slightly more. because
> 
> 1. you will make more on short trips if they keep the minimum fairs for pax the same. if they lower if you will make the same.
> 
> ...


nice! I want that AIRPORT RUN!


----------



## Sactown Dan (Jun 24, 2017)

So I just experienced this. It was back to multiplier midday in Sacramento. This morning it was fixed. No sticky surge anymore. See my attempt to drive in. Just like it used to be. This will advantage seasoned drivers who know how to handle this until ants figure it out.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Here is old screenshots of old surge X


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> So, what does this MEAN? It's be 100 dollar ride instead of a 50 dollar ride with $2 thrown on?


No more flat dollar surge for you. You know your base rates, right? Multiplier surge is just that. Multiply the base+miles+minutes by the surge rate.

Doesn't apply to any premium payments for travelling to p/u, or to wait time prior to starting the trip.

If it's high enough, it DOES make it worth it to do those "quick" stops at convenience stores, liquor stores, drive-thrus.

Also can make a grocery run worth it if you start the trip before loading the bags, and don't end it until they're all out. (The latter should be the case anyway!)


----------

